# what else raises crit level?



## Illtemper (Feb 12, 2013)

Just took a blood test yesterday to see where im at.  My crit level is 53, globin is 18 and my T level is 763 and Estro is 76...  

I know my estro is high as i tried to stop taking an AI for my protocal and just stick with 50mg of cyp 2x week and thats it. I do not use hcg anymore either.

I was understood that a High test level would cause you to have high crit level but with mine being what it is why is mine at 53??  Now as i posted before 2yrs ago pre hrt my crit level was 51 so maybe thats normal for me..

So my question is can anything else vitamin or diet wise raise your crit level?? 

I take Anavite which is a multi vit that your suppose to take 6 of, ( i take 4, 2in the am-2in the pm) also take, vitamin d, cranberry pills, 81mg asprin, 4-6-1000mg fish oil pills a day. and a potasium pill.. 

my diet mainly consist of ground turkey and rice, chicken breast and rice, some steak and rice. etc you get the idea..


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 12, 2013)

Brother, taking steroids should increase your hemocrit levels.

Read this brother:  The hematocrit measures how much space in the blood is occupied by red blood cells

You sound slightly anemic. Your test levels are not particularly high either bro. Do you have any iron in your diet? Are you well hydrated?

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Illtemper (Feb 13, 2013)

I do drink a ton through out the day. 

Currently I really do not have any iron in my diet as I don't eat red meat that often these days maybe one meal out of the week, also I just looked Anavite does not have any iron in it..

I was always concerned about my iron intake as I was told it would raise crit and globin levels even more with being on steroids..  Was I misunderstanding this statement?


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 13, 2013)

No you were not misunderstanding it.. But yours is high brother so raising it some would be fine, yes?

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Illtemper (Feb 13, 2013)

Low? 53% is high compared to the scale, I got flagged on it... 

Same with my hemoglobin, that was 18 which says high...


----------



## RedLang (Feb 13, 2013)

Maybe using a different scale vette? Mine pre trt is 51-52 and sits slightly higher at 52-53 post trt. This is quite a high normal value. I have read some doctors actually trying to keep it <51 but my current doctor says anythig <55 is fine. I drink around 1 1/2 gallons of water a day too.


----------



## BigFella (Feb 13, 2013)

RedLang and I have the same doctor, similar protocol, and my crit level is 0.51 (0.4-0.54).


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 13, 2013)

I miss spoke fellas... I meant to say High.... been a rough week. Please forgive me.


Time to take some time off..... just damn.

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Illtemper (Feb 14, 2013)

No problem vette!

The main question is, is there anything diet or supplement wise that can also raise you crit levels?? 

Usually anytime mine get high like it is I schedule an appointment and donate blood, this time I'm going to do a dbl red donation to hopefully bring me down to atleast 50... I hoping anyways, I would like to get in the 40's and manage it there..


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 14, 2013)

It's a pretty short list brother: epogen, iron from red meat, spinach and broccoli, estrogens (birth control pills), methyldopa, B12 and folic supplements (and of course steroids).

And yes, donating blood is a very good idea brother. I donate every 56 days.

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## USER (Feb 14, 2013)

Your getting border line, many docs won't allow patients to be over 54 and I believe you said 18, the 18 is actually correlated to your iron levels. Donate blood and it should drop 3 points. I have been at 58 and 21 I believe, when donating it won't read if over 19 I believe. Do not mention TRT or anything of the sort, they will then claim it's therapeutic and will only draw it for a fee if at all. 

But lie on form and they will hound you because the high RBC and iron, people getting transfusions are anemic at that stage and they want blood like yours. 

Unfortunately I have a touch of hemochromatosis which will increase iron levels essentially, so no eq, no drol, but all the rest still make it increase, but regular donations and I'm good. Your blood is thick right now, so it can and will raise BP, which causes all steroid related issues essentially. 

Red meats is a source but also most cereals are "iron fortified" so just pay attention to packaging, you may have a non sever case of hemochromatosis if you were close to high without TRT and are clubbing into high range on it, or what they consider borderline. But gear will increase these numbers, it just effects some more than others. I have a buddy who uses drol non stop, his numbers were like 14/48 during weeks 6-7 if drol and it was really drol. 

Stay on a regular schedule of donating every 56 days, I actually got mine down to 13 while on 500mg test and some var. which is pretty good for me. 

Foods rich in vitamin K will also either thicken the blood or increase coagulation, either way if your numbers are high you don't want that. Thats how blood clots/stroke/heart attack come into play. So be very mindful of these numbers. I haven't tested a CBC w/DIFF in a while but I keep tract of hemoglobin thru donation, and they both seen to climb together so you can sorta gauge from there. 

It's nothing to freak out about but donating is the way do go and blood banks are always in desperate need. But don't donate if using propecia, it can cause issues in pregnant women, mainly severe issues with the baby. Take a look at what you are eating and the supps you take, see which is high in iron and those high in vitamin K. Vitamin C may also help the body store iron but I may be off on that. Many antioxidants work to thin blood as well.


----------



## Illtemper (Feb 14, 2013)

I donate every 56, this is just the first time doing dbl red so this will be interesting.. But I hear its a smaller needle than the harpoon they usually use! 

Last time when I was high the lady at Red Cross after she tested my blood asked if I ate a lot of red meat or if I took a lot of vit c cause my level didn't read on the machine. I told he I do both, and its alway easy sailing from there..  I've gone 6-7 times now so at the one place they know me and don't ask to many questions now... But this time I have to go about 30min away so I don't know who the people working it will be.. 

I forgot about broccoli, I also didn't think of vit k I will look at these multi vit and see what they have.. You might be on to something! I know when I ran out of Anavite my last blood draw I was in range, I got Anavite after that and now I'm high again so I wonder if something in those is creating that.... There is no iron I know that, I looked last time...

Also like vette said, if estrogen can cause it that might explain it also since my e level was at 76.....  Possible to add to the issue?


----------



## SHRUGS (Feb 14, 2013)

Anavite is complete garbage bro just drop that shit. Switch up to something more natural. Check out Blenderculture or my favorite which is 9adayplus.com. You really cant go wrong with either one. !SHRUGS!


----------



## Illtemper (Feb 14, 2013)

Those are some expensive vitamins brother :-0  atleast the 9aday are pricey....  Ill look more into both, i wouldnt be suprised if the anavite was junk considering everything else these places put out.....   i read the reviews on prosource and figured id try'em out..

Thanks for the website's Shrugs!


----------



## corvettels3 (Feb 14, 2013)

I read a study that found 1/2 a grapefruit drop the numbers. I currently giving this a shot. I'm on week 4. I plan to have bw on week 6. BTW, pre trt my levels were 48-49. TRT - 51-53, Blast - 55. I'll try to find the study and post it.


----------



## j2048b (Feb 21, 2013)

ok with all this hematocrit levels and such we r talking about, i have not pinned test in over 1 year, but went and got put back on the other day, by my local doc well my bloods came back with high hematocrit, hemoglobin, and close on the red blood cell count, so i gotta find out as well what is causing my levels to go up as well.


----------



## RedLang (Feb 21, 2013)

Do you live at high altitude? Low oxygen can stimulate RBC production. Some athletes actually do this as a part of their training. 
What is your water intake like? Having a low fluid intake or being dehydrated will also raise hematocrit.


----------



## j2048b (Feb 22, 2013)

Redlang,
I live in cali, no high altitudes, so maybe in conjunction with high cholesterol perhaps? Just a possibility?


----------



## RedLang (Feb 22, 2013)

I dont know much about a cholesterol a d he atocrit relationship. Are you a smoker perhaps? This would reduce oxygen and increase rbc....


----------



## j2048b (Feb 22, 2013)

Dont mean to highjack ur thread ill!

Red i chew but dont smoke... Chew maydo this as well?


----------



## RedLang (Feb 22, 2013)

I would think not as you arent breathing in the chemicals from cigarettes.


----------



## j2048b (Feb 22, 2013)

Ok well im like the OP, not sure why mine and even prolactin are high as well as rbc? Weird as ive been off test for 1 year! Just got back on and need to give blood soon


----------

